# FS 15g fish tank w/ canopy **Price drop $15***



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I have a 15g fish tank with fluorescent canopy. $20. Comes with green and white gravel. Air pump and some decorations.

Tank is 24"L x 12"D x 12"W

Flourecen bulb works. Its a T8 single bulb fixture


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

bump to top


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

bump to top


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Bump to top. New price $30. I have green and white gravel if you want it aswell.


----------



## EatYoCrumbs (Nov 5, 2012)

May i see a picture please?


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Bump to top. I will post a picture tonight.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Pics added. I will toss in some decorations and gravel

























V


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

bump to top


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

bump to top


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

bump to top


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Price drop $15.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

$15. Im tired of looking at it in my garage.


----------



## 118869 (Apr 24, 2012)

Any pic bro?


----------



## JoeMc (Oct 14, 2012)

I could use it for fry. PM sent.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Still available. Pictures are at start of thread


----------



## phyeung (Feb 10, 2012)

What size is the 15 gallons tank?


----------



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

your PM box is full

Can you provide measurement, length x depth x height in inches 
does it come with working fluorescent tubes and in what condition?


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Tank is 24"L x 12"D x 12"W 

Flourecen bulb works. Its a T8 single bulb fixture


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Contact JoeMc. He wants it.


----------



## JoeMc (Oct 14, 2012)

Bought it! Thanks Justin.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Sold!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

